# Inability to flash sense roms



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

What causes the problem with installing sense roms after having aosp roms installed? How to fix?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Are you wiping the data, cashe, and devak? Also you check the md5 for the roms you are trying to install?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## smoody (Jan 4, 2012)

gammaxgoblin said:


> What causes the problem with installing sense roms after having aosp roms installed? How to fix?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


nothing causes a problem, you aren't doing it correctly or have a bad download, always check the md5.


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

I triple wipe everything and have been flashing roms for years so unless every sense ROM I download is corrupt and every aosp ROM is not....user error is not at play here. I do things many times on my own before asking for help lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Yeah well when your vague on what you have done we have to start out with the basics. Is your recovery up to date? Sad to say it has to be operator error as no way all sense rooms can't flash. I have gone from sense to aosp and back to sense roms more time than I can remember.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Heres just a quick list of things you should troubleshoot:

1. is your recovery up to date?
2. are you wiping system as well as data?
3. do md5's match?
4. have you updated your radios? (who knows?)
5. have you tried multiple sense roms?


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

I have updated cw recovery and tried amon ra. The only thing I can think is I can try formatting system after data wipe and before cache and dalvik wipe. Computer Dr. indicates this is to be done with the leak ROM. I used to be able to flash between sense and aosp until I started messing with the open mobile leak.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

Are you giving it ample time to boot up before deciding it was a failure? Some sense roms take like 5-10 minutes to boot for the first time.


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

I think I am. The ikream leak ROM boots all the way then freezes. I pull battery then it bootloops for 10 minutes. The rooted and deodexed stock .9 just bootloops freezes during boot then bootloops....I've given then 15 minutes sometimes. Also after theses attempts, my recovery becomes corrupted somehow and when trying to restore a backup or flash a different ROM, recovery will reboot after 30 seconds. The only ROM I cab install that quickly is shed. Also at times
Recovery will give error message about not being able to mount dalvik, for example, during an attempted dalvik wipe.
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

Once I get shed booted, I have reflashed the latest.recovery and then restore a backup. Boot and re flash latest recovery. Wait a few days and try.again. I didn't check the md5 sums. I'll download again and check them, but as I said I've tried bamf, shiftsense, infected, stock, leak and they can't all be corrupted downloads lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

have you tried a different recovery, if you use cwm try team win recovery project and vice versa


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

gammaxgoblin said:


> Once I get shed booted, I have reflashed the latest.recovery and then restore a backup. Boot and re flash latest recovery. Wait a few days and try.again. I didn't check the md5 sums. I'll download again and check them, but as I said I've tried bamf, shiftsense, infected, stock, leak and they can't all be corrupted downloads lol.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


it's unlikely, but not impossible!


----------



## locusto03 (Aug 9, 2011)

number5toad said:


> it's unlikely, but not impossible!


This. Although it's highly unlikely, there is always a chance that this is the case. It could be an issue with the internet connection, hardware or software screwing with the data, etc. The only way to be 100% sure is to verify the md5 (I usually verify the md5 once downloaded to my computer, and again after I copy it over to the phone). This greatly helps with troubleshooting. Hope you figure out what's behind this problem!


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

I've been flashing since the original droid was released (should probably see someone about that, right?), and I've not once checked the MD5sum of a rom. I've checked a radio, since that has a way better chance of screwing something up, but not a rom. Download on a reliable wifi or 4G connection and always make a backup, and you will be perfectly fine.

I can't really add anything to what has been already said. Definitely a weird issue here.


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

I have tried various recoveries.

Example: two days ago I checked the md5 on ikream 3.0 and shift sense 3.0 fresh download. And all checked out. I rebooted into recovery. Wipe.data/ factory reset, wipe cache, wipe dalvik. Repeated a second time. Flashed ikream. It actually worked. Figured maybe I had corrupt dl, since I hadn't been checking md5s. Didn't like the theming after a day. Rebooted into recovery. Wiped data, cache and dalvik. Flashed shift sense. Let it show me the swirling vortex for at least 10 minutes. Then it began to boot loop the vortex. Pull battery, same thing. Load boot loader, go to recovery and as I'm trying to wipe the usual, recovery reboots. Nite every time I get into recovery I have 30 seconds to a minute before it will reboot itself. I got thunder shed installed, booted, restored a shed backup and here I am. I have not omitted anything I did or didn't do. I never had these issues until I switched away from the recovery that came with revolutionary. Can I get that back by repeating the original process to get get s-off?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## smtom (Jan 6, 2012)

Tried a different sd card? Assume there is ample space and FAT32 format.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

gammaxgoblin said:


> I have tried various recoveries.
> 
> Example: two days ago I checked the md5 on ikream 3.0 and shift sense 3.0 fresh download. And all checked out. I rebooted into recovery. Wipe.data/ factory reset, wipe cache, wipe dalvik. Repeated a second time. Flashed ikream. It actually worked. Figured maybe I had corrupt dl, since I hadn't been checking md5s. Didn't like the theming after a day. Rebooted into recovery. Wiped data, cache and dalvik. Flashed shift sense. Let it show me the swirling vortex for at least 10 minutes. Then it began to boot loop the vortex. Pull battery, same thing. Load boot loader, go to recovery and as I'm trying to wipe the usual, recovery reboots. Nite every time I get into recovery I have 30 seconds to a minute before it will reboot itself. I got thunder shed installed, booted, restored a shed backup and here I am. I have not omitted anything I did or didn't do. I never had these issues until I switched away from the recovery that came with revolutionary. Can I get that back by repeating the original process to get get s-off?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


sounds like the Android Gods telling you to stick with AOSP...

seriously though, that's pretty weird. are you running the most recent version of Clockwork Recovery now, or a different recovery? I can't imagine that you'd need to roll back to an earlier version of Clockwork to make this go away...contacting Koush might be your best move at this point either way.


----------



## Larry_ThaGr81 (Jul 29, 2011)

Are you using an AOSP kernel or a Sense kernel?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Larry_ThaGr81 (Jul 29, 2011)

gammaxgoblin said:


> What causes the problem with installing sense roms after having aosp roms installed? How to fix?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Based on what's in this thread, I believe that the sd card is the issue. I have a sd card that will copy files for 30 seconds to 1 min before it disconnects by itself from the PC during mid copy. You said yourself that you have just enough time to restore your previously backed up AOSP ROM. AOSP ROMs are typically much smaller that Sense based ROMs, this requiring less time to flash. I'm suspecting that your sd card is doing the same thing my card did. What I would try to test this theory is flashing something like liquid ROMs 3.2 for multiple devices because it's AOSP based, with the smallest file size I've seen around. If it flashes, then I'd try using a different sd card as I believe someone has already mentioned earlier in the thread.

I also have a sd card that can be read, but has lost its ability to be written to.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

Larry_ThaGr81 said:


> Are you using an AOSP kernel or a Sense kernel?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


I was using aosp imoseyon on shed. I flashed ikream, which is supposed to flash it's own kernel. That ran. Then I flashed shift sense and don't remember if that has a kernel included.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

Larry_ThaGr81 said:


> Based on what's in this thread, I believe that the sd card is the issue. I have a sd card that will copy files for 30 seconds to 1 min before it disconnects by itself from the PC during mid copy. You said yourself that you have just enough time to restore your previously backed up AOSP ROM. AOSP ROMs are typically much smaller that Sense based ROMs, this requiring less time to flash. I'm suspecting that your sd card is doing the same thing my card did. What I would try to test this theory is flashing something like liquid ROMs 3.2 for multiple devices because it's AOSP based, with the smallest file size I've seen around. If it flashes, then I'd try using a different sd card as I believe someone has already mentioned earlier in the thread.
> 
> I also have a sd card that can be read, but has lost its ability to be written to.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Understood but I have no sd card problems or recovery problems until I have a ROM that won't boot. Sd card is working fine on thunder shed. Can it be intermittent like that?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry_ThaGr81 (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes it can if the Sense based ROMs require access to the sd card during the normal boot process, and the sd card isn't operating efficiently enough.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Larry_ThaGr81 (Jul 29, 2011)

Most ROMs should include a default kernel.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Larry_ThaGr81 (Jul 29, 2011)

gammaxgoblin said:


> Recovery will give error message about not being able to mount dalvik, for example, during an attempted dalvik wipe.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


That's indicating that it's unable to write to the sd card. It's possible that the leaked Sense ROM has corrupted your sd card or more realistically the sd card has lost its ability to write to certain areas of the card.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

Does Verizon warranty the sd card it's only a month old. I have another 32GB, just wasn't this one to work properly.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Boostjunky (Jul 17, 2011)

I can virtually GUARANTEE that your issue is the lack of formatting /system from within the "mounts and storage" menu in ClockworkMod Recovery. Do this after wiping data/cache/dalvik.

Try it out... Tell me I'm wrong.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

Boostjunky said:


> I can virtually GUARANTEE that your issue is the lack of formatting /system from within the "mounts and storage" menu in ClockworkMod Recovery. Do this after wiping data/cache/dalvik.
> 
> Try it out... Tell me I'm wrong.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


I'll give it a try. Why do I need to do this now, I've never done it before, or does it have to do with the leak?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## swervesauce (Jul 9, 2011)

Two things:
1. I've ran into the same problem (with a friends TB)
2. I've fixed it

If the above fix, like you just not wiping everything possible, within advance and so on, does not get you booting an Sense Rom answer this. Have you ever caught your phone downloading an OTA after root?

Rooted 2 separate friends' TB's and they wanted to leave stock. One day they both hit me up about being stuck at HTC white screen. They hadn't caught the OTA in time to stop it and it proceeded to DL. So they both pulled battery. I was able to get back to recovery and AOSP would flash and boot everytime. Stock rooted Sense would not and I'm very well versed. So, I used a RUU (an old, root capable one) to get the phone back into factory Sense state and re rooted with Revolutionary and back to normal, meaning able to root, flash any rom Sense or not. Hope it was worth the read.


----------



## Boostjunky (Jul 17, 2011)

gammaxgoblin said:


> I'll give it a try. Why do I need to do this now, I've never done it before, or does it have to do with the leak?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Think of it like this. You have a data partition, a cache partition, and a system partition. Whenever you wipe data and cache (including dalvik), you've removed all files associated with those partitions. If you didn't wipe system, then any and all files from the system partition of the ROM are still there.

Now, say you flashed a custom ROM that has files or even a subfolder full of files within the system that are not common amongst other ROMs for your device.

The way it works is that the new ROM you are flashing will simply overwrite any files with the same filename, but won't remove the unnecessary files (you know, those uncommon ones from that last Custom ROM you flashed that are now left over since you didn't format the /system partition) within the /system partition.

Those unneeded files can really mess with the new ROM that isn't supposed to have them.

It's always good practice to format /system whenever switching ROMs, especially where differing bases or large differences in ROM customizations are concerned.

Trust me, this simple step has helped several individuals recover from non-booting devices after supposed "clean wiped installs". Seems to be a common missed step in the android community these days.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

This worked, thanks! Never had to format system on d2 and early flashing on thunderbolt.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

